# Black House Snakes



## Patmufc26 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi all, 

Short and sweet... does anyone know of anyone working with these in the UK?

I've had a butchers down the usual channels but unless I'm missing a trick, I haven't found any for sale anywhere.

Cheers,
Pat


----------

